# 50ml Testosterone Propiniote 100mg/ml



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

Powder: 5 grams
Produces: 50 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:

    5 grams test testosterone propionate
    36.25 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 2.5 ml 5% BA
    Benzyl Benzoate 7.5 ml 15% BB
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter


Procedure:

    measure 5 grams of powder
    place the powder in the vial
    add BA to the vial
    add BB to the vial
    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
    gently shake the vial.
    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman
    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


Testosterone propionate - 100ml

Powder: 10 grams
Produces: 100 ml @ 100 mg/ml

Requirements:

    10 grams test testosterone propionate
    72.5 ml sesame oil
    Benzyl Alcohol 5 ml 5% BA
    Benzyl Benzoate 15 ml 15% BB
    Syringes 3cc & 5/10cc
    18 or 20 gauge needles
    Vial
    Sterile Vial
    Whatman sterile filter


Procedure:

1    measure 10 grams of powder
2    place the powder in the vial
3    add BA to the vial
4    add BB to the vial
5    heat the oil in a suitable container in the oven to a minimum of 212 degrees F to sterilise it (it will likely be necessary to use slightly more oil than listed as you will not be able to utilise all of it)
6    add the oil to the vial but save 2 ml of oil in the syringe for later
7    gently shake the vial.
8    reheat the mixture if necessary by placing the vial in a frying pan and place it on the eye of the stove
9    place an 18 or 20 gauge needle in the sterile vial and attach the Whatman sterile filter
10    place another needle in the sterile vial to relieve the pressure
11    draw out the solution with a syringe and run it though the Whatman filter
12    take the other syringe with 2 ml of oil (saved previously) and run it through the Whatman filter into the solution.


----------

